# لجميع من يعمل في صناعة مستحضرات التجميل



## Imads11 (17 يونيو 2010)

إلى جميع الاخوة الاعزاء العاملين في صناعة مستحضرات التجميل وبشكل خاص من يدخل في تركيب منتجاته مادة الـ كاربوكسي ميتيل سيللوز.
يرجى أخذ العلم والحيطة الى أنه يوجد نوعين من هذه المادة وهما
الكاربوكسي ميتيل سيللوز
والكاربوكسي ميتيل سيللوز صوديوم
للاخوة مصنعي مستحضرات التجميل ننصح باستعمال مادة كاربوكسي ميتيل سيللوز صوديوم وهي أأمن على البشرة من المادة الاولى. حيث أن المادة الاولى تعتبر مادة صناعية وتستخدم للمنظفات.
رغم أن سعر مادة الكاربوكسي ميتيل سيللوز صوديوم تساوي ضعف سعر المادة الاولى.
ولكن إذا وضعنا مخافة الله وصحة الناس أمام أعيننا سنجد بأننا الكسبانين.
علماً بأن هذه المادة تستخدم بشكل رئيسي كمثخن.


----------



## رناحميد (17 يونيو 2010)

¨صوديوم كاربوكسي مثيل سليلوز ( SCMC ) : الصيغة الكيمياوية R-O-CH2.COONa حيث أن R ترمز الى الهيكل السليلوزي , مسحوق ابيض الى كريمي غير متكتل وهذه المادة تكون بنقاوة عالية جدآ ( 99 % ) تعمل على منع انفصال المواد الصلبة عن السائلة أثناء التخزين فتحافظ على قوام المعجون وبذلك تعمل على زيادة لزوجة المعجون .


----------



## ayman_el2001 (17 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو من حضراتكم طريقة عمل كريم شعر


----------



## Imads11 (19 يونيو 2010)

اخي العزيز ايمن يرجى تحديد نوع الكريم المطلوب


----------



## kokoesak (30 يونيو 2010)

انا اريد معرفة عمل الاكلادور و جل الشعر و الشامبو


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (30 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## ضياء عيد (15 أغسطس 2011)

لو سمحت ممكن المواد الاولية لتصنيع اللوشن جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمودالسويسى (26 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## ام انجي (10 أكتوبر 2011)

كان عندي استفسار بسيط هل صناعه المكياج ومستحضرات التجميل 

تكون تحط موضوع الهندسه الكيميائيه اي القصد 

اذا كنت اريد ان اعمل بهذا المجال هل وجب علي ان ادرس هندسه كيميائيه؟


----------



## secret_dode2004 (29 أبريل 2013)

الحقوني بسرعه بطريقة تصنيع الاكلادور بس ياريت اللي يعرف يقولي عشان الاكلادور اللي بنبيعه ف المحلات مش كويس


----------

